

Sony Sells Over 2 Million PS4 Units In Two Weeks - hepha1979
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/03/sony-sells-over-2-million-ps4-units-in-two-weeks/

======
linux_devil
Original post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6840157](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6840157)

~~~
melling
Nothing there.

